# Puddles/spills



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

What's folks favorite mix for modeling a spill? Working on a scene for brewery and needs some liquid effect. Was thinking gloss varnish?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Varnish may yellow over time. I would probably try gloss polyurethane like Min-Wax. Something cheaper might be Mod Podge Super Gloss.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use acrylic gloss medium to make lakes, rivers and standing water. It can be tinted with acrylic paints, and does not crack or yellow with age.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

In my yard on my second layout, I had some black shiny puddles that were meant to look 'oily'. I think I pulled it off okay. The trick was to mix a thick paste of Plaster of Paris or Hydrocal and line a dip in the yard surface material. When that cured, it formed a basin that was impervious, or 99.9% so, to pours of any kind except for water. But, painting that plaster liner with flat black acrylic craft paints helped to get it really tight, and it provided the oily basis. I then mixed a small batch of two-part finish quality epoxy and filled the vessels. I had maybe four or five around the yard.



















I did the same for the lowest point, near the pivot, of my turntable bridge. After I had 'weathered' the concrete pit, I painted a circular patch around the pivot black, and then poured about two tbsp of mixed epoxy.










I wouldn't hesitate to use Mod Podge or other brands of 'gloss medium'. In fact, I routinely use gel gloss medium to add realistic disturbed surfaces to my poured water in ponds, rivers, and lakes.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Not polyurethane. I modeled a pool that is closed for the season, using that on top of the pool cover. Looked fantastic week one and two. By week six I realized I have to redo it all. 
I’ve not tried that acrylic medium CTValley cited, but am familiar with acrylic sheet (presumably same stuff in cured fish tank form). And I’ve seen modge podge used in youtube vids.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Varnish may yellow over time. I would probably try gloss polyurethane like Min-Wax. Something cheaper might be Mod Podge Super Gloss.


I used Mod Podge and toilet paper for a creek. Very inexpensive and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks all for replies so far much appreciated!
@mesenteria very nice pictures! lots of great eye candy not just your oily spots but concrete foundations caught my eye as well. Thanks for sharing a look into your world.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank-you, Reage. I appreciate your feedback. Alas, that layout is twice gone now, and I'm taking forever to 'finish' the current layout. I figure when I'm about 75 I might be close.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Taking some practice runs on scrap. The mod podge gloss tinted/untinted loop pretty good. Have some Vallejo water effects to play with next. The Mod Podge application will take a bit of practice to get the spreading spill look. If only I had they eyes and hands of my youth


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

"If I only had the eyes and hands of my youth"

You're preaching to the choir here!


----------

